# New Computer: AMD turion vs Intel pentium??



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I know this isn't a computer forum, but what do you guys know about the reliability, etc. of AMD turion processors? Its been a while since I've read up on the lastest computers and processors... and there appears to be quite a bit to choose from.

My main question is whether people have had luck with AMD 64 processors. Any compatibility issues? From what I understand, Dell doesn't use anything but intel in their computers, which means to get an AMD you'd have to buy a Gateway or similar brand... Any thoughts?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Intel, that's what my computer-programming boyfriend said, he knows his stuff!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been pretty happy when I moved to a Pentium M processor with my new laptop last year.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

I am assuming you are looking for a notebook PC? Since the Turion is a notebook processor.

I would get an Intel. AMD processors get hot. AMD + notebook on lap = cooked jewels.

I am partial to Dell but would not recommend their notebooks.

We were looking for a notebook in November. We bought a Dell since we already own two Dell desktops and had a few Dell desktops in the past. We didn't have the notebook 2 weeks and the hard drive crapped out.

We returned the Dell and picked up a Toshiba notebook at Best Buy. Haven't had any issue's with the Toshiba.

I will probably build our next desktop. I have built them in the past. It was just a little cheaper and quicker to get the Dells this time.

There are alot of other computers I would not own.

Good Luck with what ever you get. Just research before you buy one. Read plenty of reviews.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, I'm looking at a Notebook. One guy at Best Buy was pushing a Gateway with an AMD turion 64 (model MX6421). He was saying that the Intels can't compare and would be out-dated soon to the 64's ability to handle 64 bit software (?? or something like that) while Pentium will not be able to. This particular computer isn't that expensive ($849.00) but I'm not too keen on buying a Gateway. The best place I find for reviews is zdnet.com... any other good computer review sites?


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.cnet.com

http://www.notebookreview.com

http://www.pcmag.com

Try google as well. Google on the computer you are looking at buying.

I would pass on the Gateway. I used them for a job I had and I did tech support for Gateway years ago. Now Gateway has bought eMachine which was worse yet. :eyeroll:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I bought an Acer Aspire 1692 740 M with Centrino and it doesn't burn any nuts..better battery life and the ability to increase memory without throwing away the two 256's that could be in other brands.. I was able to put in 1.5mb for photoshop..max is 2 mb.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Intel by far... performance speaks for itself.


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

Not to say anything bad about Intel processors, because I have 2 computers that run em, but I wouldn't be one bit scared to buy one with an AMD processor. Its nice to have options when it comes to buying procesors because for a while Intel was the only option and I think we all know what happens to prices when one company has a certain market cornered. As to the AMD's quality I think their just as good quality as Intel its just that their cheaper because you're not paying for the name and big marketing campaign.
Also if your buying from Best Buy, watch your back, I've run into more than one occasion their that the kid selling you stuff doesn't know the answer to your question so he just makes something up on the spot instead checking his facts. The warranty they'll try to sell you is also something you gotta watch out for too, cause they like to sell'em but they don't like to pay out if there is a problem.


----------



## MNOut_Doors_Man (Jan 26, 2006)

I have used intel in most of the pc's ive built, but lately ive been going to AMD, they are cheaper and just as good or better than intel. But, in your situation i would go with the pentium for a laptop, I have a pentium m in my laptop and it works amazing.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Seabass

I work as a network Administrator. In the past 5 years I've worked with 3 different manufacturers of both desktops and laptops. I also own 3 different laptops for home/work. If you are buying a laptop, as the others have mentioned, go with the Pentium Centrino technology. Nothing beats that processor for speed, quietness and cool running which are the big 3 with laptop decisions. If you are looking for the best, then go with Dell Latitudes or IBM Thinkpads. They are the best for quality and toughness. If you are looking for value, then go with Gateway, Acer, Toshiba etc. Here is a website to review:

http://www.pcmag.com/products/0,,qn=Lap ... 000,00.asp

That being said, all of this depends on your cost factor. How much are you looking to spend? What is the 3 primary things you want to do with the computer? If cost is your biggest concern, and you don't plan to do high end gaming, than AMD would be fine for your needs. The majority of people use computers for email, internet surfing, and writing papers for school. If this is true, than an AMD laptop will be fun for you.

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Wow, Great tips... To answer your question Ben elli... costs aren't a huge concern but I don't need anything too fancy. My main concern is portability (i.e. light weight) and dependability. I don't do any gaming; powerpoint is the mainthing, Word, internet etc... pretty basic stuff.

I'm thinking a Dell latitude with a pentium...


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

SeaBass,

I just posted this on another thread. Since you may go with a Dell, you may be able to use these coupon codes as well. However, I did not see any coupon codes for the Latitude.



ND_RC said:


> Maple,
> 
> Here is link to get a coupon code to use on Dell Inspiron notebooks.
> 
> ...


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

hey cool... I'll check into it.


----------

